# Help in finding replacement carburetor or parts



## h.menkes (Jan 4, 2018)

I have an Ariens model 921022 Deluxe 28 with B&S 250cc engine (model number 15C1 34 2143 F8) dating from 2011. Has been experiencing some lean surge and would like to either clean or replace the carburetor but can't find any site that recognizes this engine number or the carburetor model #799731 stamped on the carb body so that I can buy the correct parts. Carb is an original B&S with their logo molded into the carb body. Is there an updated carb number that replaces the model that I have? Thanks.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

h.menkes said:


> I have an Ariens model 921022 Deluxe 28 with B&S 250cc engine (model number 15C1 34 2143 F8) dating from 2011. Has been experiencing some lean surge and would like to either clean or replace the carburetor but can't find any site that recognizes this engine number or the carburetor model #799731 stamped on the carb body so that I can buy the correct parts. Carb is an original B&S with their logo molded into the carb body. Is there an updated carb number that replaces the model that I have? Thanks.


Carb rebuild kit part# 797634
depending on the date code number there are 2 carbs available.
#594014 before date code 11080800
#504015 after date code 11080700
Engine model# is 15C134-2143-F8. If you typed the model number in wrong, it might not show up.
Possible your float needle or seat is bad causing improper float level, meaning float level too low, and that will cause a "Lean" condition/surge.
See if you can look up the 2 carb part #'s I gave you and look at the pictures of them, there are 2 different carbs, you can tell the difference when you see the pictures of them, but the rebuild/overhaul kit is the same for both.


----------



## h.menkes (Jan 4, 2018)

Thanks for the quick reply. I didn't see a date code on the carb or the engine but the engine serial number is 1109108896123. The blower has a serial number of 061256. The 590014 carb looks like what I have. Does this look correct for this engine serial number? Thanks again.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

just get the rebuild kit and be done with it . . .


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

You might try adding a double dose of Sea Foam to your gas. Run until the Sea Foam mix is in the carb, then shut off and let it sit. 
Years ago I left a snowblower sit for vcd a week and it dissolved all of the gum clogging the jets.


----------



## dman2 (Sep 22, 2019)

enigma-2 said:


> You might try adding a double dose of Sea Foam to your gas. Run until the Sea Foam mix is in the carb, then shut off and let it sit.
> Years ago I left a snowblower sit for vcd a week and it dissolved all of the gum clogging the jets.


It rarely works. The way Sea Foam cleans things is that it steams up when heated (required the engine running). Steam is what really cleaned the inside of the engine. It does not dissolve things very well. Gasoline maybe better at that, so people thought it was the Sea Foam. What made me hesitate to use Sea Foam is that it smokes way too much. The neighbors would be annoyed.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

h.menkes said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. I didn't see a date code on the carb or the engine but the engine serial number is 1109108896123. The blower has a serial number of 061256. The 590014 carb looks like what I have. Does this look correct for this engine serial number? Thanks again.


11091088 is your date code, that is the part you need of the number you have. The other numbers are the "sequential".
The other numbers you listed earlier are the model, type, and code numbers that you need to identify the engine to get parts for it, those are the most important numbers, model-type-code, then date code because sometimes there are changes made to the base engine at different times when the engine is made.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

dman2 said:


> It rarely works. The way Sea Foam cleans things is that it steams up when heated (required the engine running). Steam is what really cleaned the inside of the engine. It does not dissolve things very well. Gasoline maybe better at that, so people thought it was the Sea Foam. What made me hesitate to use Sea Foam is that it smokes way too much. The neighbors would be annoyed.


You are correct about Sea Foam. All it is, is basically a mixture of Alcohol diluted in a light oil mixture. 
The oil coats metal to help prevent corrosion and the alcohol is used as the solvent.
You already have enough solvents in gasoline already, and if the gas has ethanol, that is an added solvent, so you are just adding more alcohol to the mixture that you are trying to stay away from in the first place, "Alcohol" that is.


----------

